
Twilio Open Sources Stashboard, the Status Dashboard - johns
http://blog.twilio.com/2010/07/twilio-open-sources-stashboard-the-status-dashboard.html
======
jazzychad
After reading most of the docs, am I correct in understanding that Stashboard
is a front-end display of event statuses, which need to be manually set by the
site/service (or perhaps updated programmatically by mashing it up with nagios
or some such)? That is to say, Stashboard itself does not do any sort of
monitoring or status checking on its own, yes?

~~~
emcooke
Correct. Stashboard is simply a lightweight frontend display for your
API/service status. It has a GUI and REST API that allow you to update status
information. Using the API, one could wire Stashboard into Nagios or any other
alerting system.

------
Derferman
Hey guys, main developer behind Stashboard here. Just wanted to say thanks for
all the feedback. If you have any questions, feel free to ask away :)

~~~
crad
This is great, thanks, I've already implemented at
<http://status.currencyconnect.com> and am working on integration with other
pieces. Do you have any suggestions on how to best run a private instance of
this for internal use only?

~~~
jeffiel
Awesome! With appeengine, you can require authentication by users in your
domain...

------
danfitch
I like the idea of a dashboard but most of the time they are really only
useful when they are custom dashboards displaying what is relevant to your
project. But great work getting something out that is simple.

~~~
jeffiel
With stashboard, you can define all the services and statuses that are
relevant to your product... it makes no assumptions. For us, it's Calls API,
Account Dashboard, etc. But you can make them whatever is relevant to your
customers.

~~~
danfitch
Looks great simple is good! Might use it for a few things I have.

------
delano
I like the branding.

~~~
bdon
Best. Name. Ever.

8{D

------
dmor
to see an example check out status.twilio.com

------
Osmose
Not nearly as pretty, but my CS department has had a good experience using
Xymon for monitoring:

<http://www.xymon.com/>

